# Central Flyway - Mississippi Flyway Report



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I woke up early this morning to check all the reports and emails I've sent and what we've been predicting is taking place.

The Central flyway is starting to move as snow geese are being spotted all the up to Central Nebraska, just west of the snow line.

Due to the snow the Miss. flyway is behind and the first few groups are finally showing up in Missouri. Squaw creek is in the best condition since 2000 as the pools are all filling up once again with the melting of the snow.

Snowline shows the opportunity for the Central flyway to move, but I don't see the snows moving any further north than the Missouri River (and the lakes along the Missouri R.) in SD until March.

http://www.nohrsc.nws.gov/nsa/index.htm ... h=2&day=22

My .02, don't spend it all at once.


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

Hi Chris, I hope ND can hold the snows till late March when I get there to do my share of "harvesting" those snows. Hopefully the snow ND has received will do much to fill some of the lost potholes. It has been raining the past 2 days in San Diego so all we're worried about now is mudslides in the areas burned last October. So far sandbagging has prevented most slides. Good luck to all on the upcoming hunts.


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

I don't know which snow cover map to believe. These 3 are all for Sunday Feb 22:

Http://www.urho.net/sd1.gif
Http://www.urho.net/sd2.gif
Http://www.urho.net/sd3.gif


----------



## jolle (Feb 18, 2004)

Saw 10K+ headed from SEMO towards NWMO yesterday mostly all in the ozone layer. Saw birds any time I took a few minutes to glance at the skies. All the ice was melted where I was at (W central MO) and I hear Squaw Creek is filling up with a lot of runoff water. Should be good real soon.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Ok somebody call an ambulance. My heart is pounding so fast it feels like its about to explod. Damn i wish those white bastard would get here. :sniper:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

On saturday I was doing some ground truthing for some projects and was down south of Jamestown and VC. There is not even close to enough snow to have a snow line south of 94. The snow is dry and melting fast.

Many, many potholes are just dry ground and will not produce anything unless we get alot of water. We need water bad. Things are not looking real good right now as far as waterfowl production goes in these areas.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Heres a pic of our first day of hunting on sat. in S. Missouri:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice picture, atleast sombody is giving them hell!! :beer: I just read a report of a guy seeing acouple flocks by Northfolk NE, that only 45 miles from the NE/SD border...they are coming fast boys!!


----------



## gaddy getter (Dec 2, 2003)

so you're saying there should be a large concentration of them in SD in.......say.......2 weeks :roll:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Do I have a white feathers and have a goofy *** honk? :roll: Was just posting reports cause thats what this is for


----------

